# Looking to try a very basic TrenDione cycle



## funkdocta (May 28, 2013)

Just a quick question for people clued up on the pro-hormones.

Im looking at running a very basic cycle, its been a long time since ive used any steroid or pro-hormone and I just want a basic but effective cycle.

Im looking at running Dragon TrenDione and some Erase Pro as PCT. Would you guys recommend stacking anything else with the TrenDione or using anything else PCT?
[h=1][/h]


----------



## cdan19 (May 28, 2013)

The company itself recommends stacking it with Epi-Elite but personally never used their products. I have had outstanding results with IML stacking a methyl with non-methyl in basic stacks as I'm a little on the conservative side. Hopefully some of the big guns on the board catch this thread who can be of better help. Check out Iron Mag's / Blackstone labs cycles and take one for a run when your done with that. "They are what they say they are". ( sorry Denny Green ref probably didn't hit home ) Good luck brother.


----------



## funkdocta (May 28, 2013)

Thanks bro, EPI Elite looks interesting. Seems like it could be a nice stack.

Looking for some recommendations on SERM or PCT. Would Erase Pro be ok or should I really be looking for some Nolva?


----------



## cdan19 (May 28, 2013)

Sure thing, keep your water intake high 1.5-2 gal daily and if your not already I'd start Advance Cycle support from Iron mag labs and use it 2 caps daily 3-4 hours separated from your PH dosing. If not this then some form of cycle support or liver care.


----------



## heavyiron (May 28, 2013)

*TRENABOL*

(IN STOCK NOW!)










*Blackstone Labs: Trenabol*


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 28, 2013)

I would stack it with some good quality var man. This will help you get more cut and defined. I would use Nolva during your PCT. It works the best and will really reset your body back to normal. I think you should get great results from this stack I don't see any problems with it at all. Let me know If you have any other questions about your stack I would be glad to help. PM me bro.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info fellas. What var would you recommend MuscleGauge1?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Your pm's are full MuscleGauge.

I have a friend who can get some var but not sure on its quality.


----------



## packers6211 (May 29, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Advanced Cycle Support For A Low Cost I always use this with any ph even with erase. It just has all the goodies to help your liver and other thing you need.


----------

